# Lowrance X 136 DF



## Hendreich (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Ich bin im Begriff mir ein solches Echolot in den Staaten zu bestellen. Wer hat schon mal in den USA bestellt, und kann mir einen zuverlässigen Händler empfehlen. Danke im Vorraus

Steffen


----------



## Kunze (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo Steffen!

Ich gehe davon aus, daß du dir das richtig überlegt hast...

Schreibe ihm mal ne Mail mit deinen Wünschen und laß dir ein Angebot machen.

100% zuverlässig und schnell... #h


----------



## Hendreich (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Danke Kunze für den Tip


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

*Das hier* ist auch ne top Adresse da drüben ... #h


----------



## McRip (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *Das hier* ist auch ne top Adresse da drüben ... #h



Leider nicht für Echolote #h

Sobald da was von Restrictions steht geht kein Versand nach Deutschland.


----------



## Theo (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin im Begriff mir ein solches Echolot in den Staaten zu bestellen. Wer hat schon mal in den USA bestellt, und kann mir einen zuverlässigen Händler empfehlen. Danke im Vorraus
> 
> Steffen




...mit dem gleichen Gedanken spiel ich auch, frag doch mal wie der Kurs ist wenn man zwei bestellt, ist bestimmt auch wegen dem Versand interessant.


gruss


----------



## Fishzilla (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo Steffen.
Habe auch mal ein Lot aus der USA bestellt. Hat alles perfekt geklappt.
War ein Eagle.
Beim Lot konnte ich zur Not auf eine deutsche Anleitung verzichten.
Den noch fehlenden Kartenplotter werde ich aber zu 100% hier im Deutschland kaufen, alleine wegen der Garantieleistungen.
Denn bei der Übersetzung mit meinen Schulenglisch kamen die abenteuerlichsten Beschreibungen zum Vorschein.
Bestellt habe ich dann letztendlich hier.
http://stores.ebay.de/fishelectronics
Waren sehr nett und schnell.
Bei Interesse kann ich dir per PN einen Deutschen Händler nennen.
Bei den kaufe ich sonst alle Sachen ein.


----------



## Theo (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

@ Fishzilla

wie hoch waren denn die "Nebenkosten"  Steuer, Zoll etc. ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Bei Einkäufen aus den USA musst du mit 22,7% Aufschlag (3,7% Zoll, 19% MWST.), für Angelgerät, (Kaufpreis + Versandkosten) rechnen. Dazu kommen dann nochmal eine Bearbeitungsgebühr vom Zoll ihr in Deutschland. 

Es gibt hier aber auch genügend Threads die sich mit Einkäufen speziell aus den USA befassen. Einfach mal etwas Suchen.:m


----------



## Fishzilla (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Theo schrieb:


> @ Fishzilla
> 
> wie hoch waren denn die "Nebenkosten"  Steuer, Zoll etc. ?



Wie Stuffel es sagte.#6
Ich hatte auch 23% mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Theo (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich hab schon fast alle Beiträge hoch und runter gelesen und viele Infos sammeln können, aber so genaue Summen kamen noch nicht so rüber.

Hatte heute morgen beim Zoll abgerufen, die haben erst am Dienstag wieder "Dienst", dann werde ich da mal nachhaken und sie mit Fragen löchern....|bla:


----------



## Hendreich (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ein gesundes neues Jahr erst einmal an alle.
Am besten wäre es wenn man einen kennt, der in absehbarer Zeit zu den Amis fährt. Der kann so ein Teil als Handgepäck mitbringen. Aber egal was kommt, ich muß mir wieder ein Echolot besorgen. Und ob das in Fuß oder Meter anzeigt ist mir völlig egal. Ich finde die Preise die hier in Deutschland verlangt werden einfach eine frechheit. Selbst mit Zoll und Mehrwertssteuer kommt man billiger weg. Für ein 136 DF bezahlt man dann zwischen 350-400 €.


----------



## Theo (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

...auch von mir allen Usern hier ein "Gesundes neues und erfolgreiches Jahr!


Ja Steffen, wie Du schon sagst, die Margen hier sind verdammt unverschämt, da die Geräte aber leider hier nicht gebaut werden und die Händler diese einführen müssen, schlagen diese natürlich ordentlich zu.

Es gäbe eine oder mehrere Möglichkeiten das Gerät "fast" Zoll- und MwSt-frei einzuführen, legal sogar, sehr umständlich, aber legal.
Aber sollte man einen Garantiefall haben müsste das Gerät auf dem selben Wege wieder zurück und dies dauert einige Zeit.

Da der gemeine "Endverbraucher" aber sein kaputtes Gerät ja sofort wieder haben will, ist das der dicke Wermutstropfen an der Sache.


----------



## Lump (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo,
ich habe mein Lowrance X 135 DF vor fast einen Jahr hier bekommen http://www.angelcenter-karlsruhe.de/. Der Preis war auch ok, anbei auch eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung.
Ich will hier keine Schleichwerbung machen,aber nen Versuch ist es wert, Fragen kostet nichts egal wo mann kauft. Außerdem hast du hier einen Ansprechpartner falls das Gerät mal streikt.:vik:


----------



## sr-esox (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Gesundes Neues erstmal allen Boardies,habe auch nen Lowrance 136 DF,Wer kann mir sagen,wie ich bei mir Fischsichel einstellen kann,komme immer nur auf Fischsymbole.Gruss
sr-esox


----------



## Kunze (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo!

Fischsymbole ( Fisch I.D. ) aus und dann klappt das. #h


----------



## sr-esox (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Super,werde ich nochmal probieren.Das hatte ich schon mal,doch dann aber nichts gesehen.denke dann war kein fisch vor Ort.Trotzdem vielen Dank|wavey:


----------



## Theo (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Also wir haben heute nochmals schwer diskutiert über die Vor- und Nachteile beim Kauf in den Staaten.

Klarer Vorteil natürlich der Preis, ich hab mir eine Grenze von 500 € gesetzt, dafür bekomme ich da -http://www.boatersland.com/lowfishfinders.html-
sogar ein paar fettere Teile.

Großer Nachteil natürlich, Garantie nur ein Jahr, dann bei einem Garantiefall die Versandkosten.
Auch natürlich der Service, hat man irgendwelche Fragen kann man hier mal eben locker das telefonisch erledigen.

Ach ich weiss auch nicht, ich bin so hin-und hergerissen.|uhoh:


----------



## utzel (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich habe mir mal ein Lowrance GPS hier bestellt.
Ging alles Problemlos über die Bühne und kaputt war auch noch nichts.


----------



## Hendreich (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Wollte mir gerade ein Lot bestellen, aber das geht nur mit VISA oder Mastercard. Sowas hab ich gar nicht. Geht das auch irgendwie anders.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Über paypal.


----------



## Theo (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Moin,

also ich habe beim Zoll angerufen und nachgefragt, welche Gebühren bei der Einfuhr aus den USA anfallen.


Echolote werden unter dem TARIC-Code 9031 80 34 900  geführt

Die dort aufgeführten Geräte werden mit 2,8% Zollgebühren versehen, zusätzlich kommt natürlich die MwSt. von 19% drauf.

Bei Garantiefällen wird das Grät in die USA verschickt und der Händler, welcher die Garantieleistung durchführt, muss dann ein Schreiben beilegen, dass er das Gerät kostenlos repariert hat.
Heisst in "Amtsdeutsch" er muss bestätigen eine passive Veredelung bzw. Ausbesserung vorgenommen zu haben.

Gruss


----------



## Hendreich (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hab mir jetzt so ein PayPal Konto eingerichtet, und Geld dort hin überwiesen. Das geht ungefähr 3 Tage, und dann wird es auf dem konto geführt. Werd dann am Montag die bestellung raus schicken, und hoffe das alles klappt. Danke nochmal für eure Tipps.


----------



## utzel (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Bei wem haste denn nun bestellt ?


----------



## Hendreich (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Bestellen kann ich erst, wenn das Geld auf meinem Paypal Konto registriert ist. Habe vor bei *Fishfinder Store* zu bestellen.


----------



## Theo (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich hoffe Du berichtest mal, wie alles gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hendreich (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Mach ich.


----------



## Theo (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Mich würd´ mal die Meinung des obigen Forenpaten zu diesem Thema interessieren, wundert mich dass da bisher noch nichts gekommen ist. Es gibt da ja auch ein "für und wieder" zu dem Kauf "ausserhalb". 
Vielleicht weiß er ja Dinge die uns weiterhelfen oder uns überzeugen daheim zu kaufen.

Vor allen wenn man mal die Summen sieht welche da deklariert werden.

 Lowrance 515cDF 800,- €  dort 538 $ ~ 366,-€


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Theo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habe beim Zoll angerufen und nachgefragt, welche Gebühren bei der Einfuhr aus den USA anfallen.
> 
> ...




Wie schon geschrieben musst Du noch eine Verwaltungsgebühr für die Zollbearbeitung, auf die auch noch mal MwSt. erhoben wird dazu rechnen. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob das ein fester Satz ist oder ob sich das nach dem Warenwert richtet.
Bei meiner letzten Bestellung, 120,-USD incl. Versand, habe ich 27,58€ an den Paketfahrer bezahlt.
Im einzelnen waren das:
2,51€ Zoll
16,50€ MwSt.
7,20€ Verwaltungsgebühr
1,37€ MwSt. (Verwaltungsgebühr)

Falls jetzt einer auf die Sinnreiche Idee kommt es als "Gift" (Geschenk) vom Verkäufer Deklarieren zu lassen und somit den Zoll zu umgehen, vergesst es....auch dann sind all diese Gebühren fällig. Denn auch für Geschenke besteht eine Warenwert Obergrenze. Ich glaube die liegt bei 48,- oder 50,-USD. 

Wenn man aber z.T. viel Geld sparen kann und auf seine Garantie verzichtet, denn die wird nur sehr schwer und mühsam durchzusetzen sein, der sollte Ruhig in den Staaten kaufen.
Eine Kreditkarte ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, beim Kauf ein Muss. Auch wenn es die Möglichkeit von PayPal gibt, zumal das aber nicht von jedem US-Händler angeboten wird.


----------



## Hendreich (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich hab schon nachgeschaut. PayPal reicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Bestellen kann ich erst, wenn das Geld auf meinem Paypal Konto registriert ist...



Du kannst doch über PayPal das Geld, von deinem Giro-Konto, auch direkt an den Verkäufer überweisen. Ohne es erst vorher auf dein PayPal Konto zu überweisen.
Zumindest war das bei den Zahlungen die ich bis jetzt über PayPal abgewickelt habe immer so.


----------



## Hendreich (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hab heute mal bei Schlageter angerufen. Ich war sehr positiv von diesem Mann überascht. Noch nie hab ich eine so tolle Beratung erlebt wie dort. Er hat sich die Zeit genommen um zu fragen wo ich in Norwegen angeln will, in welchen Tiefen u.s.w.. Es war dann eine tolle Beratung, und was soll ich sagen. Ich habe bei Ihm ein Echolot gekauft. Humminbird 717. Er meint das das Gerät für meine Ansprüche das beste wäre, und ich vertraue dem Mann einfach weil er mich überzeugt hat das er weiß von was er da redet. Kostenpunkt 300 €. Im Lieferumfang ist eine Onlineschulung, DVD Welt der Echolote + Voreinstellung auf meine Bedürfnisse.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Gratuliere, mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch gespielt. Ich hatte ihn im letzten Jahr schon angerufen und er ist wirklich ein Fachmann.

Ich schwanke auch noch so zwischen 727, X126DF, 136DF und evtl. Eagle 480DF, ich glaub wenn ich ihn anrufe, dann nimmt er mir die Entscheidung ab, :q

Hast Du denn die portable Version, oder baust Du selber um???


----------



## Lump (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo Hendreich,
ich denke das deine Kauf- Entscheidung richtig war, so ein Gerät sollte man lieber hier Kaufen.Der Preis ist doch auch ok, außerdem noch eine Onlineschulung+DVD im Paket.Das war bei mir nicht im Preis mit drin.Viel spass mit dem Gerät.


----------



## Hendreich (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich baue das Ding selber um. War schon im Obi und hab mir einen Alukoffer gekauft. 7,99€. Geberstange hab ich mir auch selber gebaut für mein altes Gerät. Ist alles kein Problem.
Und vor allem zwei Jahre Garantie.
Schlagether meinte Eagle sind die schlechtesten Lote von allen. Am besten man lässt sich beraten.


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Ich baue das Ding selber um. War schon im Obi und hab mir einen Alukoffer gekauft. 7,99€. Geberstange hab ich mir auch selber gebaut für mein altes Gerät. Ist alles kein Problem.
> Und vor allem zwei Jahre Garantie.
> Schlagether meinte Eagle sind die schlechtesten Lote von allen. Am besten man lässt sich beraten.




Wie sieht es denn mit Akku und Ladegerät aus, was und wo holst Du dieses her?
Wäre schön wenn Du mal Deinen Umbau hier präsentierst.

Sonntag werde ich mal nach Duisburg zur Angelmesse fahren, hoffe das die Fa. Schlageter dort auch vertreten ist.


----------



## utzel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Akkus und Ladegeräte gibt es sehr günstig bei Pollin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

@ Theo
Genau wie utzel schreibt. Wegen Akku und Ladegerät schaust Du am besten bei Pollin.
Und wenn Du etwas die Suche strapazierst müsstest du hier auch ein paar Beiträge mit Fotos und Bauanleitungen finden. :m

@Hendreich
Das die Echolote von Eagle aber nun so schlecht sein sollen kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Schließlich handelt es sich ja im Grunde auch "bloß" um Lowrance Geräte. Nur in einer z.T. etwas abgespeckten Version. 
Ich selber habe ein Eagle und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren.
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen was an den Eagle Geräte so schlecht und an denen von Humminbird so viel besser sein soll. Also für den Kunden, nicht den Verkäufer.|rolleyes


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

...vielleicht ist da der Gewinn besser, aber mal im Ernst

wenn ich das Humminbird 727 vergleiche und das Eagle 480DF gibt es da schon  Unterschiede

Auflösung 
HB 640X320    Eagle 480X480

Winkel 
HB     20° / 200 kHz und 60° / 83 kHz
Eagle 12° (200kHz) + 35° (50kHz)

Leistung 
HB
4000W
Eagle [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
Sendeleistung bei 200 kHz[/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]190 Watt RMS, (1500 Watt Spitze)
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Sendeleistung bei 50 kHz[/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]500 Watt RMS, (4000 Watt Spitze)[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Hendreich (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo Stuffel
Ich habe nur wiedergegeben was mir Schlageter am Telefon berichtet hat, und das war sehr einleuchtend. Da ich aber erlich gesagt in punkto Echolot u.s.w. nicht behaupten kann das ich ein Profi bin werde ich erst einmal das Angebot einer Onlinschulung und das anschauen der CD die zum Lieferumfang gehört durchführen. Es wurde mir erklärt das bei den normal üblichen Echoloten von Eagle und Lowrance anhand ihres großen Geberwinkels es nicht möglich ist eine Bodenstrucktur zu erkennen. Desweiteren ist  bei einer Wassertiefe von 100m das Gebiet das durch den Geber erfasst wird so groß das zwar z.B. Fische oder markante Stellen erfasst werden, aber man nicht weiß wo unter oder neben dem Boot sich die abgebildeten Objekte überhaupt befinden. Man könnte bei 100 m Wassertiefe ein 6 stöckiges Hochhaus versenken, und würde es schwer haben das Ding wieder zu finden. Aber wie gesagt ich bin auf dem Gebiet noch ein Grünschnabel, werde mich aber intensiv damit beschäftigen. Wir können uns ja weiter hier austauschen. Ich bin lernwillig. Was nützt mir das beste Echolot, wenn ich auf den Monitor die Echos nicht deuten kann.
Auserdem wäre ich bereit gewesen 200 oder 300€ mehr auszugeben, und das habe ich Herrn Schlageter auch gesagt. Er hätte mir auch ein Lot für 500 € andrehen können. Hat er nicht gemacht, sondern gefragt wo und auf was ich angeln will, und mir dann dieses empfohlen. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mich entschieden habe bei Ihm zu kaufen.   

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

In einem Punkt widerspricht sich das ganze doch etwas. Wenn es mit Geräten von Eagle und/oder Lowrance wegen ihres großen Geberwinkels nicht möglich sein soll in großen Tiefen Bodenstrukturen oder gar ganze Hochhäuser) mehr zu erkennen, wie ist das dann bei den Geräten von Humminbird der Fall? Wenn deren Sendewinkel mit 20° bzw. 60° angegeben wird, wohingegen die DF Geräte sowohl von Eagle als auch Lowrance Sendewinkel von 12° bzw. 35° haben?
Oder sind 12° und 35° größer als 20° und 60°?|kopfkrat


Ganz nebenbei kannst ja hier mal Fragen was die Norwegenfahrer für Geräte zum größten Teil benutzen.


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Das ist ja das Problem, man muss sich auf die Aussagen der Händler verlassen und kann mal nicht eben eins kaufen und weil es nicht gut ist, man es nicht bedienen oder lesen kann ein neues Gerät holen.

Ist es effektiv den Berichte der User dieser Geräte Glauben zu schenken?
Jeder sagt, meins ist gut, ich hab keine Probleme.
Aber haben diese auch, das jeweils andere Gerät ausprobiert?
Da sind wir wieder beim Händler, dem man ja glauben muss.

Ich sitze seit cá einer Woche den ganzen Tag am PC und lese mir Berichte, Beschreibungen, etc. an, der eine sagt Humminbird steigt bei 200m aus, der nächste Eagle ist zu schwach, der andere Lowrance zu teuer...ich werd bald bekloppt, bin nach dieser Woche nicht schlauer.

Ab morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten, da komm ich auf andere Gedanken...

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher welches ich mir holen soll#q:c


----------



## Kampfknödel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

zu den Geber und Geberwinkeln guggt Ihr hier:

http://www.humminbird.at/humminbird/tech.htm

Also Fakt ist das ich bei den Amis eine Humminbirdkombi mit GPS 

http://www.humminbird.at/humminbird/tech.htm 


für umgerechnet 350 Ocken bekomme - hier für 659 Tacken zu haben. Leute, lasst Euch doch nicht belabern. Ihr nutzt das Ding vielleicht 20 Tage im Jahr (ich für meine Fälle bin 10 Tage p.a. in Norwegen). Sollte das Teil dann kaputt gehen, drück ich es den Postboten in die Hand und dann darf er meinetwegen zu Fuss über Russland nach den Amis latschen um das Teil reparieren zu lassen - ist ja schließlich wieder ein Jahr Zeit  ;-)
Nee - also bei der Preisspanne erlese ich mir das restliche Latein (nix gegen den genannten  Händler - ich weiß dass er professionell arbeitet).


Trotzdem wär ein deutsches Handbuch nicht schlecht - ich melde mich wieder wenn ich mir eine derartige Kombo ergattert habe  ;-)


Schönen Abend!


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ist ja schön und gut, die Preise sind schon toll, aber erstens hast Du nur ein Jahr Garantie,was ist wenn es im nächsten Jahr nicht funzt, dann musst Du den Versand komplett bezahlen, hier krieg ich bei Schlageter bei einer Schulung erklärt wie ich das Gerät bediene und genau lese, desweiteren sollte mir immer noch was unklar sein kann man ihn auf den Sack gehen per Telefon und glaub  mir ich werd das tun #h.

Deutschland ist eine Servicewüste, ich glaub die Fa. Schlageter hat dies erkannt und schlägt den richtige Weg ein.


----------



## Kampfknödel (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Das ist das einzigste Argument was ich zulasse ;-)

Trotzdem ...für eine Ersparnis nach Zoll von 250 € lasse ich mir das Handbuch von einer dickbusigen Übersetzerin mit leicht französischen Akzent vorlesen UND als Hörbuch auf DVD brennen ...mit Bildern (von der Dame natürlich)

Nee - also ich finde, dass die Preise hier weit übrtrieben sind. Erfreulich ist es in der Tat das für gute Gewinnspannen zumindest einige Anbieter einen zusätzlichen Service erbringen.
Die Notwendigkeit  muss Jeder für sich rausfinden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Naja, es gibt ja nun nicht nur diese Firma. Auch andere Händler bieten Echolote an und lassen ihre Kunden nachher nicht im Regen steh'n. 
Und ganz so schwierig ist es nun auch nicht mit einem Echolot halbwegs vernünftig umzugehen und es "lesen" zu können. |licht


----------



## Theo (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

da haste wohl Recht,...war auch nur ein Bsp., andere sind auch nicht schlecht , vom Preis zwar scheinen die sich abgesprochen zu haben, oder vorgeschrieben von Lowrance,Eagle


----------



## Hendreich (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich merke langsam, das sich das Thema hier hoch schaukelt. Ist wieder die Zeit wo die fischerei zu kurz kommt. Deshalb werde ich mich vorsichtshalber hier ausklinken. Schade das es immer wiedre so blöden Zoff um nix gibt.


----------



## Theo (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Vielleicht ist einfach alles gesagt und wir sollten Taten sprechen lassen, wir sind halt nur Laien auf dem Gebiet.
Ich hoffe, dass Du Deinen Eigenbau hier mal präsentierst.

Viel Erfolg dabei|wavey:


----------



## Hendreich (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Werd ich machen. Ich freu mich schon drauf, und werd dann wenn es fertig ist mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## dtnorway (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ja nun nicht nur diese Firma. Auch andere Händler bieten Echolote an und lassen ihre Kunden nachher nicht im Regen steh'n.
> Und ganz so schwierig ist es nun auch nicht mit einem Echolot halbwegs vernünftig umzugehen und es "lesen" zu können. |licht



|good:


@Theo
Es gibt zig Seiten im Internet die Dir genau beschreiben wie es funzt. Der richtige Umgang mit den Geräten kommt eh erst mit der Praxis. Eine Online-Schulung mag gut sein kann Dir aber auch nur für den Moment Erleuchtung bringen. Sicher werden einige Grundlagen hängen bleiben, dennoch geht nix über Praxis.
Man muss sich nicht auf Aussagen eines Händlers verlassen. Man hofft es zu können. Wieviel Beratung von den Anbietern in Deutschland hast Du schon versucht in Anspruch zu nehmen? "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter"! Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das es nur ein oder zwei in Deutschland gibt die eine Top-Beratung haben. Es gibt aber sicher welche die mehr Werbung machen als andere.

Nochmal zum Thema. Für mich persönlich sind 300€ Preisunterschied schon ein Argument. Besonders in der heutigen Zeit. Ich habe schon mal Argumente gelesen das Geräte(Echolote) aus den USA schlechter wären wie hier gekaufte. |rolleyesAllerdings drängt sich mir da die Frage auf, wo die für den Deutschen Markt hergestellt werden und ob ein Konsument in den USA weniger Qualitätsanspruch hat wie ein Deutscher Konsument hier?;+ Die Geschichte mit der Garantie. Ich persönlich sehe das so. Wenn ich USA und Deutschland im Preis vergleiche habe ich in D schon mal mehr Euros auf den Tisch gelegt für die Garantie. Habe aber den Vorteil hier jemand greifbar zu haben. In den meisten Fällen hat man hier aber auch nicht 3 Jahre Garantie. Ich glaube zu wissen das zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung noch ein Unterschied besteht.  
Sollte mein  in USA erworbenes Gerät tatsächlich kaputt gehen im Zeitraum von einem Jahr(Garantie), habe ich aber immernoch 300 Euro gegen Hierkauf gespart und kann einen Teil davon für Versand usw. einsetzen. Sicher werden das keine 300€ sein und auch nicht 200. Den Nachteil den ich dabei sehe ist dass das Gerät unter Umständen länger im Reparatur oder Umtauschkreislauf ist wie hier zu Lande. Man soll aber nicht immer vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen.

@Hendreich
Glückwunsch zum Kauf und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil.#6 Wichtig ist, das *Du* zufrieden bist!
Wo Du hier "Zoff" gelesen hast weis ich nicht. Du wolltest ursprünglich in den USA einkaufen. Und Du hast Antworten dazu bekommen. Das Du Dich inzwischen anders entschieden hast ist doch vollkommen legitim.


----------



## Hendreich (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Nein, so war das mit dem Zoff nicht gemeint. Wir sind mitten in der größten Leidenszeit die es für uns Norwegenangler gibt. Ich merke es dann jedes Jahr, das solche Reizthemen wie gerade dieses irgendwie aus dem Ruder laufen. Ich habe einfach die Befürchtung, das hir die pro und contra Amiimport-Verfechter anfangen sich zu streiten. Das war überhaupt nicht mein Anliegen. Es gibt doch auch viel bescheuertere Themen über die man streiten kann z.B. (Laichdorsch oder 15 kg Regel)|muahah:


----------



## dtnorway (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch viel bescheuertere Themen über die man streiten kann z.B. (Laichdorsch oder 15 kg Regel)|muahah:



*Autsch!

*Blos das nicht! Ich habe meinen Augenkrebs gerade überstanden!:q


----------



## Hendreich (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

#qWart mal ab, wenn noch ein paar Wochen vergangen sind knallts an allen Fronten. Vor allem bei den Norgefreaks, zu denen ich mich ja auch zähle.
|gr:


----------



## Kunze (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo!

Immer schön locker bleiben - Männers!

Zur Wirkungsweise und dem manchmal auch deuten von Bildern der Echolote 

gibt es einiges Im Netz.

Auch unter zuhifenahme der SUCHE wird man fündig.

Letztlich gehört auch jede Menge eigene Erfahrung am Fischwasser dazu, um 

einen sinnvollen Umgang zu tätigen.

Und da muß man einfach mal anfangen...

Tiefen ablesen ist nicht das Thema... #h


----------



## dtnorway (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Sag ich doch!


----------



## Theo (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



dtnorway schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Wieviel Beratung von den Anbietern in Deutschland hast Du schon versucht in Anspruch zu nehmen? "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter"! Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das es nur ein oder zwei in Deutschland gibt die eine Top-Beratung haben. Es gibt aber sicher welche die mehr Werbung machen als andere.




Ich hab einige Händler gesprochen, der Großteil verkauft Boote und hat Lote im Programm, können die Funktionsweise im Groben erklären, doch müssen die "tieferen" Dinge im Wesentlichen selbst erst herausfinden oder durchprobieren.

Diejenigen bieten auch angemessene Preise an wie z.Bsp.
das 136DF portabel für unschlagbare 557,-€ dazu gehören das Lot, 50/200 khz Heckgeber, SP-BL Geschwindigkeitssensor, Akkukoffer und TB-Echolottasche dazu. Der Geber ist dann mit  Sauger montiert.

Mir lag es fern jemanden herauszuheben, im Netz kann man es manchmal schlecht rüberbringen.#c


----------



## Hendreich (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich mal mal noch eine Frage zum Umbau. Ist es zwingend notwendig zwischen Batterie und Echolot eine Sicherung einzubauen, oder ist das nur spielerei? Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt das eine Sicherung in das rote + Kabel eingebaut werden sollte.


----------



## Kunze (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo!

Besser ist das... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Ich mal mal noch eine Frage zum Umbau. Ist es zwingend notwendig zwischen Batterie und Echolot eine Sicherung einzubauen, oder ist das nur spielerei? Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt das eine Sicherung in das rote + Kabel eingebaut werden sollte.



Die Sicherung ist keine "Spielerei". Sie muss im roten Kabel zwischen +Pol und Echolot verbaut werden.
In der Bedienungsanleitung, zumindest bei Eagle, ist das auch sehr schön beschrieben. 
Guckst Du unten.:m


----------



## Hendreich (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

OK, danke für die genaue Beschreibung. Das bekomme ich dann schon hin, obwohl ich von Elektrik normalerweise die Finger lasse.


----------



## Hendreich (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hab gestern bei Schlageter die Onlineschulung mitgemacht. War echt super. Ich hoffe das ich auch etwas davon behalten habe, denn in den 90 Minuten prasselt doch eine ganze Menge auf einen ein.Hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hendreich (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

So mein Humminbyrd 717 ist jetzt da. Eine Frage zur Batterie. Ich habe einen Akku von Panasonic 12 V, 12 Ah. Reicht da einer aus, oder brauche ich da noch einen zweiten? Und wenn ja wie lange hält er ungefähr.  Gruß Steffen


----------



## Kunze (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo Steffen!

Mein Akku hat immer gut 2 Angeltage gehalten.

Da er aber im Laufe der Jahre nicht besser wird, hab ich mir noch einen 

zweiten zugelegt.

Bei e-bay preisgünstig erworben.

Einer arbeitet und einer läd im Ferienhaus. #h


----------



## Loup de mer (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> ... Eine Frage zur Batterie. Ich habe einen Akku von Panasonic 12 V, 12 Ah. Reicht da einer aus, oder brauche ich da noch einen zweiten? Und wenn ja wie lange hält er ungefähr...


 
Moin Steffen

Ein Akku reicht mit Sicherheit aus, und wie lange er hält, hängt von der Stromaufnahme deines Gerätes ab.
Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit schon mal diesen Thread genau zu deinen Fragen !


----------



## Hendreich (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Danke, den werd ich gleich mal durchstöbern.


----------



## Jirko (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

hallo hendreich #h

da du dir ja sicherlich nen koffer für dein neues lot (glückwunsch #6) kaufen wirst und dort auch nen 2. akku reinpasst, solltest du auch mit 2 fahren... so bist du immer auf der sicheren seite, weist #h


----------



## Hendreich (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ja Jirko, werd ich wohl machen. Aber da wird der Koffer ganz schön schwer. Hab schon ein bisschen mit dem Teil rumgespielt. Es wird Zeit, das es wieder los geht. So viele große Echos auf dem Lot, und man kann nicht angeln.  Gruß Steffen


----------



## Jirko (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

...naja, schwer ist ja relativ oder trägst du dein koffer beim angeln? :m #h


----------



## Hendreich (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist der Koffer fertig. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem wasserdichten Platikkoffer, die sind aber sehr teuer. Dieses Jahr tuts dieser auch. Hier mal zwei Fotos.


----------



## Theo (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus.
Wie hast Du denn das mit der Verkabelung gelöst, wegen der Dichtigkeit, usw. ?


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist der Koffer fertig. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem wasserdichten Platikkoffer, die sind aber sehr teuer. Dieses Jahr tuts dieser auch. Hier mal zwei Fotos.



Viel Spaß mit deinem Lot, sieht sehr gut aus! #h


----------



## Hendreich (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Mir fehhlen noch zwei Stecker, die mir aber mein Kumpel, der ist Elektriker, besorgt. Vom Bildschirm zur Batterie, und vom Geber zum Bildschirm. Die zwei Stecker sind wasserdicht und kommen kurz hinter dem Bildschirm, damit ich bei bedarf die Teile oben auf dem Kasten abschrauben kann. Die habe ich mit kleinen Schrauben und Flügelmuttern befestigt. Das Gps wird warscheinlich auch noch an die Batterie angeschlossen. Da gibts spezielle Ziggarettenanzünderkabel. Der Durchbruch in den Kasten kommt auf die Rückseite. Den Verschluß habe ich schon. Der Eisatz ist auch vom Elektriker, und ist total Wasserdicht. Da wird ein passendes Loch reingebohrt, die zwei plastikteile über das Kabel gestreift. Eins im Kasten und eins außen. Beim zudrehen wird das Loch total dicht. Ist eine Gummidichtung drin. Und das bei jedem Kabel einzeln. Also Echolot zwei Löcher, und Gps eins.


----------



## utzel (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hängst du den Geber in den Koffer oder warum brauchst du dafür einen Stecker |kopfkrat ? Das Geberkabel wird doch direkt an das Gerät angeschlossen.


----------



## Hendreich (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Da es ja ein Festmontage-Echolot ist, werden die Stecker am Gerät mit einer Klemme fest verschraubt. Muss mann nicht machen, hält aber besser und ist zudem noch mit einer Blende vor Spritzwasser geschützt. Um nicht jeses mal alles losschrauben zu müssen kommen da Trennstecker dran. Die bleiben wärend des Urlaubs zusammen, und werden danach nur gezogen, und fetisch.


----------



## Theo (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Wäre schön wenn Du mal dort auch detaillierte Fotos von der E-Montage machen könntest.


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Wenn allesfertig ist, mache ich ein paar Fotos. Noch eine Frage zu der Sicherung die am Pluskabel angebracht wird. Es war die Rede von einer 3 Ampere Sicherung. Ich hatte aber gerade nur eine 5er da. Ist die zu stark, oder geht die auch? 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## utzel (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Da es ja ein Festmontage-Echolot ist, werden die Stecker am Gerät mit einer Klemme fest verschraubt. Muss mann nicht machen, hält aber besser und ist zudem noch mit einer Blende vor Spritzwasser geschützt. Um nicht jeses mal alles losschrauben zu müssen kommen da Trennstecker dran. Die bleiben wärend des Urlaubs zusammen, und werden danach nur gezogen, und fetisch.


 
Verstehe ich jetzt zwar überhaupt nicht , aber vielleicht ist das ja bei Humminbird etwas anders als bei Lowrance #c.


----------



## utzel (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich habe mir übrigens ein Lowrance LMS 527C DF iGPS hier am Montag bestellt und am Freitag letzter Woche hat der Kurier geklingelt und mir das Paket übergeben. Also 4 Tage Lieferzeit aus USA |supergri. Ist alles Perfekt abgelaufen und das Gerät kann Deutsch und funktioniert sogar . Gelöhnt habe ich alles in allem 526,02 € (Kartenabrechnung kam heute). 
Hat sich doch gelohnt :vik:.

Das kommt dann auf ein Pelicase 1200.


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Die Steckverbindung vom Humminbyrd ist eine völlig andere als bei Lowrance, deshalb der ganze Aufwand.


----------



## utzel (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Gut o.k. das wusste ich nicht #t


----------



## Theo (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

@ Hendreich

Wie sieht es mit dem portablen Lotumbau aus ? Gibt es da bald eine Präsentation????#c
Bin sehr gespannt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Hendreich (9. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo,
mein portable Humminbird 717 ist so ziemlich fertig. Das einzige was nervt ist der Koffer für 8 €. Aber da besorge ich mir noch was gescheites aus PVC.


----------



## McRip (9. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Sieht gut durchdacht und praktisch aus, was ist mit dem Koffer?


----------



## Hendreich (9. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich bin davon überzeugt, das der nach zwei Wochen Salzwasser rosten oder verfaulen wird. Als ich die Löcher bohrte habe habe ich gesehen das der eigentlich nur aus Presspappe ist die mit etwas Aluminium ähnlichen Material überzogen ist. Ich besorge mir einen Hartschalenkoffer oder Werkzeugkoffer und werd dann schon was schönes zusammenbasteln. Ein Zigarettenanzünder kommt noch rein, sodass das GPS auch über Batterie läuft.


----------



## Theo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

...den gleichen Koffer hab ich mir auch geholt und werde es ähnlich bauen.
Die Kabeldurchführung scheint das von der Batterie zu sein, die Trennung ausserhalb des Koffers halte ich für nicht so gut.
Wie Du schon sagtest, 2 Wochen Norge werden zuviel dafür sein.

Ich werde da wohl einen Stecker und Steckdose in die Kofferschale einbauen.
Hast Du da Geberkabel auch getrennt? Das ist sonst sehr unpraktisch beim täglichen Abbau das Kabel aus dem Gerät zu basteln.

Sonst sieht es ganz gut aus.


----------



## kreuzi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo,hab mir ein 727 letzte Woche zugelegt (schlageter).In der Bedienungsanl. war von einer Sicherung nichts erwähnt.Ist das Teil zwingend notwendig? So einen tollen Alukoffer hab ich auch.Ich hab ihn mit Zinkfarbe grundiert und mit Epo.Lack beschichtet.Mal sehen was er nach 10 Tage Norwegen noch her macht.wo findet man die Bilder von Deinen Koffer?      
Gruss Kreuzi#h


----------



## Theo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Also das mit der Sicherung finde ich schon wichtig, sollte da irgendein Defekt o.ä. passieren geht die Sicherung flöten und der Saft wird nicht weiter ans Gerät geliefert.

Den Kopf zerbrech ich mir immer noch wegen des Abbaus des Gerätes nach jedem Angeltag. 
Umständlich bei Humminbird den Kabelschutz etc. jedes mal wieder abzuschrauben, aber ich habe Hemmungen davor das Geberkabel zu trennen und jeweils Stecker und Dose zu montieren.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja schon eine Lösung parat.

gruss Theo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Das Geberkabel solltest du NIE trennen. Soweit ich das in dem schlauen Heftchen "Fischfinder" gelesen habe verhält sich so ein Geberkabel nicht wie ein normales Stromkabel und kann daher nicht einfach mit einem Stecker, Lysterklemme etc. verbunden werden.


----------



## Hendreich (29. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Ich habe bei Schlageter angerufen. Wenn ich das Geberkabel trenne ist die Garantie weg, und es wird auch sehr schwer, es wieder zusammen zu bekommen. Jedes einzelne Kabel ist mit einem Schutz versehen, und das bekommt man irgendwie nicht mehr richtig zusammen. Das gibt Störungen beim Signal. Das Bild auf dem Bidschirm wird also nie wieder so sein wie es sollte.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## utzel (29. März 2008)

*Echolotkoffer*

Hier könnt ihr euch mal meine Lösung anschauen :q.


----------



## Tiefsee-Fan (29. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

@Theo,
wenn das Lot nicht direkt auf dem Koffer platziert ist, musst du es auch nicht nach jedem Angeltag abbauen. Stromkabel ausstecken und der Koffer kann zum Laden mitgenommen werden. Zur Sicherheit dann noch den Bildschirm per Schnappverschluss abmontiert und die Halterung kann an Bord bleiben. (Der zweite Stecker und Batterie ist übrigens für meine E-Rolle).

Der Saugnapfhalter besteht aus den Resten eines Bootsrutenhalters und eines Saughebers.

@Hendreich,
ich hab mal das Geberkabel eines Lowrance-Gerätes getrennt und wiederverbunden. Da es sich bei dem Kabel um ein KOAX-Kabel (Antennenkabel) handelt ist das Wiederverbinden eine Fummelarbeit - aber möglich.

Manni, der Tiefseefan


----------



## utzel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Grüß Dich Manni #h

Das mit dem Saugnapfhalter war ne gute Idee von Dir, danke #6
Das mit dem Koffer natürlich auch .


----------



## Reiner Quiel (28. April 2011)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo liebe Lowrance Gemeinde,

mein Arbeitsplatz liegt auf Ost-Timor und ich habe mir für das tiefe Wasser hier ein X136DF bei e-bay ersteigert. Es zeigt immer 50Hz, schaltet nicht um auf 200Hz. Zwischen 130-180m ist hört die Tiefenanzeige auf, es sollte aber bis 600-700m reichen. Die Fischanzeige besteht meist nur aus Mini-Punkten.
Fehlt dem Gerät was oder kann man eine Einstellung vornehmen?

Am 1.Mai soll es wieder raus gehen, die Aussenbordkollegen warten schon an der 100m-Kante. 

Jeder Tip wird dankend in Empfang genommen,

Beste grüße aus Dili,
Reiner


----------



## Loup de mer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo Reiner

50kHz ist schon die Frequenz, mit der du "am tiefsten kommst".
Ob dem Gerät was fehlt, oder ob Einstellungen zu korrigieren sind, können wir von hier nicht beurteilen.
Außerdem sind die angegebenen 600...700m sehr optimistische Werte, die für ideale Bedingungen (Süßwasser, keine Strömungen, keine Verunreinigung, "stehendes" Boot, ideale Montage, volles Akku...) gelten.
All das ist im Meer nicht gegeben.
Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal ein 126DF und das tiefste im Salzwasser war glaub ich um 230m (bei "idealen" Bedingungen)


----------



## Dem Gonzo (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*



Reiner Quiel schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Lowrance Gemeinde,
> 
> mein Arbeitsplatz liegt auf Ost-Timor und ich habe mir für das tiefe Wasser hier ein X136DF bei e-bay ersteigert. Es zeigt immer 50Hz, schaltet nicht um auf 200Hz. Zwischen 130-180m ist hört die Tiefenanzeige auf, es sollte aber bis 600-700m reichen. Die Fischanzeige besteht meist nur aus Mini-Punkten.
> Fehlt dem Gerät was oder kann man eine Einstellung vornehmen?
> ...


Menü 2mal drüken, Schwinger Type enter drüken,einstelungen 50 khz  oder 200 khz wählen entern.Bildeinstelung FishReveal enter, Fisch id und tiefe aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GUKST DU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reiner Quiel (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Da ist der Kantenangler aus Dili, Timor-Leste wieder,

danke für alle eure Tips. Das erste was mir aufgefallen war, mein Kollege hatte die Geberplatte so angebracht, dass die Unterseite des Gebers nur mit der Schiffsrumpfkante auf Höhe war. Ich konnte vor dem zweiten Fischen nur etwa 3cm nach unten korregieren, das Ergebnis hat sich nicht gebessert.
Kann es sein, dass ein besseres Ergebnis erzielt werden könnte wenn ich den Geber an einer Stange gleich 10-15cm tief ins Wasser tauche um aus den Bootsströmungen und 
-blasen heraus komme?
Am 1.Mai ist ein 1,3m Barracuda und zwei schöne Rainbow Runner hängen geblieben. Zwei Fische hatten dazu noch angeklopft und 'bye bye' gesagt.

Alles Gute,

Reiner


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Habe zwischenzeitlich einiges aus USA importiert, allerdings nur Rollen. Elektronik wäre mir zu heikel, da evtl. Reklamationen mehr als umständlich sind. Der Zoll hat mich in keinem Fall verschont, da ist immer MWST und Zoll angefallen. Letztlich rechnet sich das nur dann, wenn keine Gewährleistung notwendig ist. Deutsche Gebrauchsanweisungen bekommt man bei aktuellen Geräten eigentlich immer.
Warum das Lowrance x136 DF so teuer ist, verstehe ich nicht. Nur SW, das natürlich mit einer Super BIldschirmauflösung. Aber es ist nur ein 4000Watt Echolot. Bei Garmin bekomme ich ein 521s incl. hervorragendem Plotter in Farbe (5 Zoll) und einem 4000 Watt starken Echolot mit DoppelFrequenz Swinger (50/200) für 569 Euro. Das ganze als deutsch(stämmiges) Gerät mit vollem Garmin Deutschland Service und der Option die Garmin G2 Vision Karten (gibt es immer noch billig bei EBAY) mit allen Highlights zu nutzen.
Wer da zu einem (deutschen) Preis von mehr als 600 Euro zu dem 136DF greift, muss gute Gründe haben.


----------



## Dem Gonzo (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance X 136 DF*

Hallo leute! Ich habe im romsdal 360 m stellen da kann ich ( alles ) erkennen. 600-700 m mal erlich wer will da hin. Egal das x 136 df ist gut.    GRUSS GONZO


----------

